# DS-Xtreme 4 Gbit in hand!



## Costello (Oct 16, 2006)

*We are reviewing the DS-Xtreme!*

Review should be available today!







We are happy to announce that we have received our DS-Xtreme 4 Gbit (512 megabyte) unit today! We are currently in the process of writing the review of it. The review should be available later today.







So far, we can tell you that we are *extremely impressed*! At the moment all we've tried works flawlessly, all the features announced work and there's even more to discover (extended skinning capabilities, superfast transfer speed, single card multiplayer working great to any DS...) !
Feel free to ask any question in this topic and make sure you read our review this evening!


*Edit:* the DS-X team have allowed us to host a skin file for you to toy with it and look at the possibilities of the skinning system. You can download the skin file here.


*Edit 2:* look at the pic below!


Doing this was as easy as opening the notepad and typing some text! Also take a look at that video, made by a member of the DS-X team using the DS-X skinning engine!


----------



## shtonkalot (Oct 16, 2006)

Wow! Can't wait for the review 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm getting interested in buying one just on the strength of your report so far!


----------



## .TakaM (Oct 16, 2006)

cant wait


----------



## XeNoGeaR (Oct 16, 2006)

damn i want to see the revieuw and buy one !! YEAH!!


----------



## AshuraZro (Oct 16, 2006)

And image with gbatemp.net written on a piece of paper next to the product packaging, that must prove it because nobody can fake images. : D (Just playin')

Anyways while I'm not that likely to purchase this cart at any time in the future I still wouldn't mind at least reading the review so I'll be sure to do that later today.


----------



## 5uck3rpunch (Oct 16, 2006)

Is it truly 4 GB of space on that cart or is it like the EZFlash carts where 1GB = something smaller?


----------



## XeNoGeaR (Oct 16, 2006)

i wish you could put micro-sd in......So you can choose your own size for putting roms on..now you are stucked with 4G


----------



## AshuraZro (Oct 16, 2006)

It's 4Gb (Gigabit). That's 512MB (Megabytes).

And anybody that feels they need more than that are tools as far as I care. 512MB is enough to hold 8+ games in most cases still.


----------



## chillyp (Oct 16, 2006)

^^ you bastard!!! ^^



QUOTE(5uck3rpunch @ Oct 16 2006 said:


> Is it truly 4 GB of space on that cart or is it like the EZFlash carts where 1GB = something smaller?



It says pretty clearly in the first post its 4Gbit which means 512MB


----------



## Costello (Oct 16, 2006)

Yeah sorry about that, I'll make it clear in the first post.
It's definitely 512 Megabytes.


----------



## 5uck3rpunch (Oct 16, 2006)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> QUOTE(5uck3rpunch @ Oct 16 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > Is it truly 4 GB of space on that cart or is it like the EZFlash carts where 1GB = something smaller?
> ...




Sorry that I missed that..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The 4GB = 512MB doesn't make sense to me...especially reading a page like this: File Sizes Explained


----------



## Teun (Oct 16, 2006)

woot, can't wait!


----------



## Cliemacfr (Oct 16, 2006)

Can we use the ds-X also like a passkey to acces NDS roms on a GBAflash card in the slot 2 ?


----------



## Pikachu025 (Oct 16, 2006)

QUOTE(5uck3rpunch @ Oct 16 2006 said:


> The 4GB = 512MB doesn't make sense to me...especially reading a page like this: File Sizes ExplainedÂ


That's cause 4GB (GigaBYTEs) isn't 512MB (MegaBYTES). 4Gb (GigaBITs), however, equals 512 MB (MegaBYTEs).


----------



## 5uck3rpunch (Oct 16, 2006)

QUOTE(Pikachu025 @ Oct 16 2006 said:


> QUOTE(5uck3rpunch @ Oct 16 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > The 4GB = 512MB doesn't make sense to me...especially reading a page like this: File Sizes ExplainedÂ
> ...




Ahh....shanx!


----------



## squall3031 (Oct 16, 2006)

i heard that you can use clean dump rom on this sweet gadget. 
are you able to play online without having to flash ur ds ?


----------



## kalimero (Oct 16, 2006)

I hope this cart has no slowdowns or longer loading times at all. Something like loading areas in Mario & Luigi. I know you all will test just the usual games like Castlevania, Metroid etc. but Mario & Luigi will be my personal speed test.


----------



## Costello (Oct 16, 2006)

QUOTE(squall3031 @ Oct 16 2006 said:


> i heard that you can use clean dump rom on this sweet gadget.
> are you able to play online without having to flash ur ds ?
> 
> yes, drag&drom of clean dump roms from windows do work fine.
> ...


Games boot up instantly and there is absolutely no slowdown even in the Castlevania intro movie!
We have just tested it and it worked great. So did Ultimate Spiderman, Pokémon Dash...


----------



## SpaceJump (Oct 16, 2006)

What about talkie-games in ScummVM DS, do they work? 

And where is the best place to buy one?


----------



## shtonkalot (Oct 16, 2006)

Costello it's really nice that you're providing these "on the fly" information updates.
That said if it is detracting from your reviewing speed, STFU and get the pen to tha MF paper!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...um 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...sorry about that.

I don't know why I'm getting so worked up over this cart.

Oh, yes I do  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  it's all these amazing things you keep going on about it doing!

I think I'll have a little lie down now...


----------



## kalimero (Oct 16, 2006)

QUOTE(Costello @ Oct 16 2006 said:


> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You can only be sure, if you compare loading times to a real game with 2 DS'. And that's what i'm going to do with Mario & Luigi and a few other games. 

But thanks for the info.


----------



## Orc (Oct 16, 2006)

*X*_TREMELY_ *X*_CITED_
for the review. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and crap I just bought a US Onyx DS lite, a G5 mouse and preordered NWN2 and Burning Crusade. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 No monies.

EDIT: I lied. I'm not really that excited.


----------



## Hanafuda (Oct 16, 2006)

can it do soft-reset back to the main menu, or is it necessary to reboot the console every time you want to change to a different game? I've been trying to get an answer to that on their official forum for two weeks.


edit: another one a lot of people would probably like to know (like me for instance, I'd like to know  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ) is whether its possible to import saves from other carts, particularly SC, M3, and G6.


----------



## Costello (Oct 16, 2006)

Software reset isn't supported as it would require patching and thus breaking compatibility.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> What about talkie-games in ScummVM DS, do they work?
> I don't really know where to get it and where to download compatible games for it. Feel free to PM me if you want me to try!
> 
> QUOTECostello it's really nice that you're providing these "on the fly" information updates.
> That said if it is detracting from your reviewing speed, STFU and get the pen to tha MF paper!!!


eheh thank you but shaun is writing the review. I'm trying things (homebrew, games, features...)


----------



## PiNa (Oct 16, 2006)

What about battery life ? Is it any better?

Really looking forward to see the review online. You guys rock


----------



## Costello (Oct 16, 2006)

We have just received it this morning, we couldnt test the battery life just yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



We will make sure to do proper tests soon although we can't afford to wait like 10 hours before posting the review. we'll amend the review later if there's anything important to say about battery life.


----------



## pte (Oct 16, 2006)

What about trimming the roms? Any way to do that since it's important to be able to do it when dealing with 512MBs.


----------



## Psyfira (Oct 16, 2006)

What was the point of this being a news article? You say the review's going up "this evening" anyway. Admittedly I know there's been a lot of pressure to get something up from certain forum goers (*cough*plants*cough*) in other threads this morning that can't be easy on you guys though. *Tsk* kids these days, got no concept of waiting have they?

*shakes her 22 year old grandma stick and goes back to her tea  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *


----------



## kalimero (Oct 16, 2006)

QUOTE(pte @ Oct 16 2006 said:


> What about trimming the roms? Any way to do that since it's important to be able to do it when dealing with 512MBs.



Just use any Hex Editor you want or GBA Tool Advance.

Download: http://gbatemp.net/index.php?act=ST&f=13&t=4562
Tutorial: http://scdev.org/index.php?cat=info&tutorial=reduce_rom_size


----------



## Freezard (Oct 16, 2006)

Looking forward to the review, looks like I will buy one of those or another new gen card.


----------



## Monkey01 (Oct 16, 2006)

Kewl, can't wait for the review. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Can you please add the following things I still like to know about the DS-X in the review?
- If you have a Slot 2 cartridge with horrible rom compatibility, but with SD card support. Can you do DS-X in Slot 1, Slot2 cartridge in Slot 2 and boot games from DS-X with good support? Or can you like move files between those 2 devices or something?
- Does it play movies? (And if so, .gbm or also normal formats?)
- And I'm quite interested in the skinning stuff, can you (if the DS-X team allows you to) share the files of the default skin or something, so we can work on skins already? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- Ow yeah, and what does the music player look like?


----------



## Costello (Oct 16, 2006)

- Trimmed games work
- Monkey01 I'm not sure I understand your question 1... but I guess what you want is too complex
- it doesnt play movies. use moonshell for movies! moonshell is compatible with the ds-xtreme
- no I am not allowed to share skin files.. I can only tell you that the skinning system is highly sophisticated (XML support, ability to make mini games and apps..)
- the music player is really good, supports ID3 tags, playlists, etc.


----------



## Hanafuda (Oct 16, 2006)

What format are the ds-x save files in? I know I asked about importing earlier, but its a "time is of the essence" situation for me. I'm selling my old SCmini and if I can import my SC saves to this thing then I'm sold. Otherwise I need a SCLite. The decision has to be made rather hastily since delaying my wife's AC:WW progress may result in a Lorena Bobbitt-type response. 

Supercard nds saves are in .sav format, so I'm hopeful its a simple matter of renaming.


----------



## kmihalj (Oct 16, 2006)

Does The Legend of Spyro: A New Beginning works ??? .... good test since it is new ROM and doesn't work properly on M3/G6 ..... 

Rumble pack, ... RAM expansion .... does this work (with proper RAM which shoul support it) ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just answer for teasing .... waiting Mail-man with my DS-X (sould be this week) so I'll find out myself


----------



## Costello (Oct 16, 2006)

Savegames? this is a good question.
Actually one of the "hidden" bonus features of the DS-Xtreme is that it trims save files. Instead of using something like 256 Kbytes of space (2 Mbits) the saves are trimmed - same way as ROMs, by removing the trailing 0x00 or 0xFF useless bytes - and take only around 2 kbytes depending on the game.

- Saves are .sav files aswell so it should still be compatible with supercard...
- I'll try Spyro asap
- we don't have any extension pack or anything so sorry but we can't try the DSBrowser or rumble games... The DS-X team claims everything should work normally though.


*edit:* I was wrong again, the savegames are actually compressed (I got word from the DSx team).
And they are working on adding compatibility with savegames from other flashcarts!


----------



## monaug5 (Oct 16, 2006)

Any updates?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 does Avatar Last Airbender work on the DS-Xtreme?


----------



## Costello (Oct 16, 2006)

- The latest Spyro game works fine. 
- That "Avatar" game works fine aswell.
- ScummVM works fine (thanks SpaceJump!)


----------



## kalimero (Oct 16, 2006)

QUOTE(Costello @ Oct 16 2006 said:


> Actually one of the "hidden" bonus features of the DS-Xtreme is that it trims save files. Instead of using something like 256 Kbytes of space (2 Mbits) the saves are trimmed - same way as ROMs, by removing the trailing 0x00 or 0xFF useless bytes - and take only around 2 kbytes depending on the game.



I wonder how this will work. Lets say a game has 3 internal save banks, then a save that uses the first bank should be smaller than a save which uses all three banks. So if you begin a new game on the second or third bank, the file size must be enlarged to be working. Can you test this?


----------



## inter4ever (Oct 16, 2006)

Costello does it act as a passcard to boot any GBA flashcart in NDS mode?

thanks in advance for the review...


----------



## Costello (Oct 16, 2006)

QUOTE(kalimero @ Oct 16 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Costello @ Oct 16 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > Actually one of the "hidden" bonus features of the DS-Xtreme is that it trims save files. Instead of using something like 256 Kbytes of space (2 Mbits) the saves are trimmed - same way as ROMs, by removing the trailing 0x00 or 0xFF useless bytes - and take only around 2 kbytes depending on the game.
> ...


Yes this is one of the features.
However we've tried it with M3, Supercard and EWIN and only the EWIN booted correctly.
Others showed white screens. The DSx team said they are working on it but they didn't have any SC or M3 kit when they made it.


----------



## monaug5 (Oct 16, 2006)

how is the OS what are the modes you can select when it is in the startup such as , Apps , Games and so on


----------



## yatzr (Oct 16, 2006)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> single card multiplayer working great to any DS.


can you go into detail on this?  did you do any flashed DS vs non flashed DS tests?


----------



## Costello (Oct 16, 2006)

QUOTE(monaug5 @ Oct 16 2006 said:


> how is the OS what are the modes you can select when it is in the startup such as , Apps , Games and so on
> 
> 
> http://gbatemp.net/up/DSCF0175.JPG
> ...


Flashed DS sending to Unflashed DS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Unflashed DS sending to Flashed DS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Unflashed DS sending to Unflashed DS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Flashed DS sending to Flashed DS


----------



## KirbyPink (Oct 16, 2006)

Silly question ,but i just gotta know. Does it play Megaman ZX ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




;
Kinda one of the main reason why im planning to buy this .


----------



## DS-X Guru (Oct 16, 2006)

QUOTE(Monkey01 @ Oct 16 2006 said:


> - And I'm quite interested in the skinning stuff, can you (if the DS-X team allows you to) share the files of the default skin or something, so we can work on skins already?



Hello 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Shaun was so nice to host the default skin, so you can download it HERE.
Enjoy


----------



## kalimero (Oct 16, 2006)

QUOTE(Costello @ Oct 16 2006 said:


> Anyway, the save is stored on a memory chip in the DSxtreme then the OS saves it to the card *when it reboots* (it's instant, you can barely see the save screen). There's no problem with save banks.
> 
> Does it means you save ingame, turn off your ds, connect the DS-X with your PC and you can't backup your latest save, because it's still on the memory chip and not written to the cart?
> 
> ...



Thanks!!!


----------



## monaug5 (Oct 16, 2006)

how long does it take to load up is it long also is the DS-X built very well?


----------



## Costello (Oct 16, 2006)

QUOTE(kalimero @ Oct 16 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Costello @ Oct 16 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > Anyway, the save is stored on a memory chip in the DSxtreme then the OS saves it to the card *when it reboots* (it's instant, you can barely see the save screen). There's no problem with save banks.
> ...


It takes about 3 seconds to load up (shorter than the M3 logo screen)
The built quality is correct, you'll see in the review.


----------



## yatzr (Oct 16, 2006)

QUOTE(Costello @ Oct 16 2006 said:


> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


awesome! thanks


----------



## monaug5 (Oct 16, 2006)

thanks that is very good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Unflashed to Unflashed is very good excellent infact 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !!!

That has just made me want to purchase the DS-Xtreme!!

Any extra cool features that you want to say Costello ? about the DS-xtreme that havent been mentioned before


----------



## stinkingbob (Oct 16, 2006)

Just a qucik question Costello:

How sturdy is the DS-Xtreme, meaning does it feel like it will break easily. Does it feel like a real NDS game with a sturdy case?

Also, the little connector on the top of the cart which you plug in the  USB cable to(I assume tht is a dvi port) -> does that feel sturdy and secure? Meaning, after say, 50 uses of people xferring their homebrew games to the dsx (plugging and unplugging the cable in and out of the dvi port on the flashcart), does it feel like that little port will become loose?

Lastly, my bro wanted to know if you have opened the DSX to see if their is some kind of RFID or tracking device inside,  becuase he said the ds-x xtreme is too good to be true. That he is surprised Nintendo did not go to court to have this particular card blocked with an injunction.

B.


----------



## Costello (Oct 16, 2006)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Any extra cool features that you want to say Costello ? about the DS-xtreme that havent been mentioned before
> 
> The built-in leds on the DS-Xteme
> 
> ...


I'll leave that up to shaun in the review


----------



## monaug5 (Oct 16, 2006)

A quick question Costello you said :

- Settings for some nice options

When i asked you about the OS could you say more about this possibly?


----------



## CronoTrig (Oct 16, 2006)

All these positive aspects of the DS-X are reassuring me about buying it. It seemed sketchy at first but I can see that it's looking to be a gret product. Good thing I pre-ordered mine!


----------



## enarky (Oct 16, 2006)

There was this Video where this guy downloaded a fresh version of DSOrganize from DragonMindeds site, copied just the .nds to DS-X and DSOrganize made its own folder structure... could you try replicating that? "Compatibility" with other homebrew using gba_nds_fat/libfat would be also interesting (if there is any). Like ScummVM or DSDoom, for example.


----------



## Costello (Oct 16, 2006)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> There was this Video where this guy downloaded a fresh version of DSOrganize from DragonMindeds site, copied just the .nds to DS-X and DSOrganize made its own folder structure... could you try replicating that?
> We did it and it worked flawlessly.
> 
> QUOTE"Compatibility" with other homebrew using gba_nds_fat/libfat would be also interesting (if there is any). Like ScummVM or DSDoom, for example.


I have already posted about homebrew before, in this very topic.
I didnt mention anything about DSDoom but I can now say that it is compatible


----------



## squall3031 (Oct 16, 2006)

OMG, divineo sells it for US 120 bucks. 
No way im forking out that much for this stuff,,,,although it seems really really nice >.< ... i guess ill stick with supercard a little longer...


----------



## Smuff (Oct 16, 2006)

OMG ! I wannit I wannit I wannit I wannit I wannit


----------



## ilovengage (Oct 16, 2006)

What I'd like to know is if it supports the DS Download Station roms so you can act as a Download Station


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 16, 2006)

QUOTE(monaug5 @ Oct 16 2006 said:


> A quick question Costello you said :
> 
> - Settings for some nice options
> 
> When i asked you about the OS could you say more about this possibly?


You'll read more when I post my review.


----------



## Magus (Oct 16, 2006)

just a quick question
how is this thing better than a G6/M3?


----------



## enarky (Oct 16, 2006)

Thank you very much for testing that, Costello. Sorry that I managed to completely overread your previous homebrew remarks.

I still wonder how DS-X does that... most likely on-the-fly patching of homebrew libraries? Would be interesting to see how versatile this patching algorithm is, if new versions of homebrew libs still work or if they need some kind of firmware upgrade?


----------



## g.crow (Oct 16, 2006)

WTF 120$? doesnt boot supercard/m3? no micro-sd? no way!

thanx to costello und shaun for their effort and answering questions!

mars


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 16, 2006)

QUOTE(mars77 @ Oct 16 2006 said:


> doesnt boot supercard/m3? no micro-sd? no way!


It will boot them in the next firmware update which should be available to us for testing very soon.


----------



## bay0man (Oct 16, 2006)

i remember when ds came out people said that iw aws not pos sible to make slot 1 flashcartttttt!1


----------



## g.crow (Oct 16, 2006)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Oct 16 2006 said:


> QUOTE(mars77 @ Oct 16 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > doesnt boot supercard/m3? no micro-sd? no way!
> > It will boot them in the next firmware update which should be available to us for testing very soon.



i remember them saying no patching/updating/whatsoever needed. and now they start updating this early. i dont see the advantage over other cards, fine, you need no patching, if a game doesnt run simply update the firmware... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




their only advantage, no patching/updating is gone for me.
and its the most expensive card out their, even a m3 with passcard and micro sd is cheaper, plays gba too.

again, good community support from you guys, thats nice too see, but for me the card is way to overhyped.

mars


----------



## tama_mog (Oct 16, 2006)

Doesn't really matter to me what it boots personally, flashme will always be the best option.  What I'm looking forward to is Shaun's compatibility tests of this no patching system I keep hearing about.  Also yeah, 512mbyte is definitely enough for games but definitely not enough for homebrew etc....so I'd wait for a bigger version like the new g6 or one with transflash (oh wait that's right, that's supposed to be acecard).  Good job on first hand impressions and I look foward to seeing your reviews.


----------



## skylerj (Oct 16, 2006)

patch or no patch, and it could use slot 69 for all I care. Argue all you want about this mumbo jumbo, but if I allows for flawless download play, I'm all over this s***


----------



## monaug5 (Oct 16, 2006)

Firmware updates is the only software we will need to care about about and thats what gives us the piece of mind and it is overhyped because it covers virtually every base except .gba and more or less video playback however eventually i believe a gba emulator will happen.


----------



## x_comp (Oct 16, 2006)

Sounding good! But I think I'll stick to my M3 for a few reasons...

1. Bigger storage space. I keep a variety of titles on my cart such as Osu Tatakae Ouendan, Brain Training, Dictionaries and Kanji Training so 512MB isn't good enough for me. Need space to try out new ROMs too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2. M3 has GBA-DS Link for those unlockables such as in the Japanese version of Phoenix Wright. It meant I didn't have to replay the 4 cases just to play the exclusive fifth.

3. REIN only works with SC and M3 just now so if I went for other carts, I can't put my flashcart saved file back onto the original DS card when I buy the game.

4. Why buy another when you already have a cart that does the job


----------



## tama_mog (Oct 16, 2006)

QUOTE(monaug5 @ Oct 16 2006 said:


> Firmware updates is the only software we will need to care about about and thats what gives us the piece of mind and it is overhyped because it covers virtually every base except .gba and more or less video playback however eventually i believe a gba emulator will happen.



Keep praying to whoever you worship because no one in the right mind (even with all the free time in the world) would attempt or even bother with a gba emulator for the ds....that is just absolute nonsense.


----------



## monaug5 (Oct 16, 2006)

3. REIN only works with SC and M3 just now so if I went for other carts, I can't put my flashcart saved file back onto the original DS card when I buy the game.

4. Why buy another when you already have a cart that does the job 

thats what you say well:

how do you know REIN doesnt work and the M3 is far from perfect


----------



## g.crow (Oct 16, 2006)

QUOTE(monaug5 @ Oct 16 2006 said:


> how do you know REIN doesnt work and the M3 is far from perfect



hmm lets see

- 100% nds compatible if you keep firmware/gm uptodate? checked
- 100% gba compatible? no, only 99,9%. FAR from perfect 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- no slowdowns? checked
- good homebrew support? checked. fat libs have been released, will be perfect soon.

the m3 is NOT perfect, but as close as you can get, and its far from being "far from perfect".

mars


----------



## monaug5 (Oct 16, 2006)

Ultimate Spider-Man (U) works but is buggy.

Spyro - Shadow Legacy (E) but is laggy 

the ds-x works with those two i could go on about the cons of the M3


----------



## g.crow (Oct 16, 2006)

QUOTE(monaug5 @ Oct 16 2006 said:


> Ultimate Spider-Man (U) works but is buggy.
> 
> Spyro - Shadow Legacy (E) but is laggy
> 
> the ds-x works with those two i could go on about the cons of the M3



go on!

mars


----------



## monaug5 (Oct 16, 2006)

If i continue it would make people hate the M3


----------



## rkenshin (Oct 16, 2006)

I don't think one person's opinion will make other's hate a product especially when he's a new guy on the block and not a GBATemp staff member


----------



## cyesergio (Oct 16, 2006)

QUOTE(mars77 @ Oct 16 2006 said:


> QUOTE(monaug5 @ Oct 16 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > Ultimate Spider-Man (U) works but is buggy.
> ...



Not to butt in or anything...but dude seriously how old are you? This thread is about the UPCOMiNG DS-X review...you don't even have one yet! Yet you come in here and bash the card like it raped and killed your fam!
Maybe this card isn't your cup of tea but obviously there's a market for...
You just seriously exposed yourself as a 12 year old.

carry on...


----------



## monaug5 (Oct 16, 2006)

well i guess so mate but really if i did lists the bad stuff about a M3 and it would happen to be fact and not opinion then people would really stay away from the M3 as it would be seen as too expensive for what it is capable and not capable of doing

cyesergio i am not 12 yr i am 15 and secondly mar77 though that the M3 was better than the DS-X in some ways so i listed 2 games that were not fully working on the M3 the way they should be.


----------



## CronoTrig (Oct 16, 2006)

QUOTE(mars77 @ Oct 16 2006 said:


> QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Oct 16 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(mars77 @ Oct 16 2006 said:
> ...



They said there would be no need to patch the actual game images, so clean ROMs will be able to be drag-and-dropped into the DS-X. You should really look at all the other features this cart offers before saying it's 'just another cart'. I'm sure if you spent the time reading what shaun posted about the product, you would realize just how much effort the DS-X team put into making this product. I'm not going to list everything, but the fact that the OS is customizeable to such an extent really astound me.

For all you people saying $120 is too much, just look at the support offered by the DS-X team. Any questions are promptly answered by a member of their team, the website is professional (and in proper English, too), and the finished product seems very high-quality. Sure it doesn't support SD, but do you REALLY need to carry more than 4-8 games at one time? And if you're saying that you need more memory for audio/video playback, I seriously don't think the DS is meant for it. Sure, having such a feature is nice, but the DS is by no means an iPod in terms of functionality, so it shouldn't be compared to it (in my opinion). I really think you guys should wait for a full review (and complete list of features) before saying the DS-X is just another cart like the rest of them.


----------



## skylerj (Oct 16, 2006)

Download play works. Thus, it is better. That's it, end of story.


----------



## rkenshin (Oct 16, 2006)

I don't get why people are so insistent on getting just one slot solution..

Why not get both so more memory that way for your gaming and multimedia/app/emu needs..

I mean a DS-X and a cheapass Supercard Lite Rumble is great for those only looking for DS only activities


----------



## Cyberdude93 (Oct 16, 2006)

QUOTE(skylerj @ Oct 16 2006 said:


> Download play works. Thus, it is better. That's it, end of story.


Which brings me to this question, since a selection of games already work with Download Play on the EZ4 and Supercard (Tetris, Brain Training and quite a lot of 3rd party games), were ones known never before to work tested, i.e. New Super Mario Bros. or Mario Kart?

Thanks for all the questions you're answering, you're being very informative.


----------



## cyesergio (Oct 16, 2006)

QUOTE(monaug5 @ Oct 16 2006 said:


> well i guess so mate but really if i did lists the bad stuff about a M3 and it would happen to be fact and not opinion then people would really stay away from the M3 as it would be seen as too expensive for what it is capable and not capable of doing
> 
> cyesergio i am not 12 yr i am 15 and secondly mar77 though that the M3 was better than the DS-X in some ways so i listed 2 games that were not fully working on the M3 the way they should be.



LOL dude my post wasn't directed at you, look at my post! i was talking about this mars guy!


----------



## g.crow (Oct 16, 2006)

QUOTE(cyesergio @ Oct 16 2006 said:


> QUOTE(mars77 @ Oct 16 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(monaug5 @ Oct 16 2006 said:
> ...



my age doesnt matter, but you seem to be unable to read what i have written.
with no single word i bashed the ds-x.
i said why i wont get one (not booting m3/supercard, 4gbit is not enough for me, too expensive for what is has to offer).
with no single word i said the m3 actually is better than the ds-x.
for ME it is. cheaper, almost perfect compatiblity, perfect support from gbalpha. thats it. make sure you understand what i actually have written next time before you bash ME.
you act like if i said "ds-x suxx, m3 FTW!!!1". i didnt.

mars


----------



## pte (Oct 16, 2006)

Whether you like it or not depends on the person. For some it sucks and for some it rocks. Too bad for you if you think that someone is wrong.


----------



## MaHe (Oct 16, 2006)

Well, DS X-Treme is out of the game for me. Frankly, I got spoiled by the extra RAM in SuperCard/M3. And besides, it doesn't have expandable memory. I'd buy it if it had a microSD slot and at least 16 MBs of RAM for homebrew like DSLinux (when you can listen to MP3s, use IRC, surf the net, view the images and write/read eBooks at the same time, you won't want to use anything else anymore, even if it does have a GUI 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ).
Therefore, I ordered a M3 Lite yesterday. Still anxious to see the review though.


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 16, 2006)

Alright guys that's enough of that. Let's get  back on topic - any more posts where you're fighting back and forth will be deleted.


----------



## Noobix (Oct 16, 2006)

Well it sure has been entertaining watching the fanboys spring to the defence of their respective flashcarts, but the point they are missing is that this is the first cart that is claiming to run CLEAN NDS roms (ie no patching), and is therefore far superior to anything else currently on the market.

Sorry dudes but ya'll been pwned!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Personally I'm more than happy with my "obsolete" EZ4 lite  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , but I am suddenly getting a bit tempted by the DS-Xtreme as a backup.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




    (Best of both Worlds.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Anywayz can't wait to read the review.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hurry up Acekard!


----------



## Hanafuda (Oct 16, 2006)

when a slot2 cart is being used while the ds-x is in slot1, the ds-x is only acting as a nopass, correct? I mean, it doesn't suck whatever is in the slot2 cart up into its own memory to run it, does it? My SCLite would run the same as always, I just wouldn't need to carry another passme device around because the DS-X takes care of it. 

Is my understanding correct?

I'm kinda split b/n getting one of these, or just buying SCLite for now and letting the dust settle and buying DS-X later (or AceKard, or whatever).


----------



## pte (Oct 16, 2006)

Does the "test team" know yet that whether the games are patched while they are ran? So you might have to upgrade the firmware for the newest titles every now and then. Or have they gotten around that as well?


----------



## yatzr (Oct 16, 2006)

QUOTE(mars77 @ Oct 16 2006 said:


> i dont see the advantage over other cards, fine, you need no patching, if a game doesnt run simply update the firmware...


here's two major advantages I see when comparing to my M3SD

1. don't have to patch games.  the fact that there will be firmware updates is the same as M3 (although the fact that it already plays the latest roms and M3 doesn't, suggests there will be far fewer updates for the DS-X).  The difference, is that when you load a new firmware onto the DS-X, you don't have to repatch all your roms like you do with the M3.  Having to repatch the roms is a major nuisance and I only update the firmware about every 4th revision because of it.

2. download play works with unflashed DS's.  I no longer need a flashed bios to play multiplayer which was the only reason I had a flashed bios.  That means I can now play with my friends who don't have flashed DS's.  That also means I never have to worry about nintendo blocking altered bios's from Nintendo WFC, or the Wii (not that they ever will...but there's been speculation).

These two things alone are enough to get me to buy their product.  To me, they far outway the price (although M3SD+SD card is the same or more) and the limited 512MB space.  Granted, I certainly won't be getting rid of my M3, because I will still use it for gba.  But for playing NDS games, it looks like it will be all DS-X.


----------



## g.crow (Oct 16, 2006)

QUOTE(yatzr @ Oct 16 2006 said:


> QUOTE(mars77 @ Oct 16 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > i dont see the advantage over other cards, fine, you need no patching, if a game doesnt run simply update the firmware...
> ...



thats not right. you can update as often as you like and dont need to repatch a single rom. they all work fine after updating.

mars


----------



## monaug5 (Oct 16, 2006)

when will the review be up costello?? i am itching with anxiousness


----------



## rkenshin (Oct 16, 2006)

It'd be cool if the DS-X has an option to trim the roms for your inside the OS rather than get us to do it manually..

And also generic IGR like how XBox does it, but that's firmware (or dashboard?) based so I don't think it could be pulled off with the DS


----------



## yatzr (Oct 16, 2006)

have you tried multicart multiplayer with the DS-X and a real cart?  I'd be very interested to see the results of that.


----------



## narius (Oct 16, 2006)

what homebrew will it not run? DSLinux and what else? Thanks..


----------



## jhoff80 (Oct 16, 2006)

Here's an idea that I'm sure will never be possible, but its worth throwing out there.  Could we use this card in slot 1 along with an M3 or other device in slot 2 in order to link DS games from this card to a GBA rom being played off the M3?  

Like I said, sounds kind of impossible to me, but figured I'd ask anyway.


----------



## inter4ever (Oct 16, 2006)

Well its impossible since the DS-X(or the NDS card) will not detect the GBA game,it will just detect the M3;however,you can use it with real GBA games.(or GBA flashcarts that doesn't include a multi loader and starts directly the game)


----------



## monaug5 (Oct 16, 2006)

Costello is the review nearly up?


----------



## DjoeN (Oct 16, 2006)

QUOTE(jhoff80 @ Oct 16 2006 said:


> Here's an idea that I'm sure will never be possible, but its worth throwing out there.Â Could we use this card in slot 1 along with an M3 or other device in slot 2 in order to link DS games from this card to a GBA rom being played off the M3?Â
> 
> Like I said, sounds kind of impossible to me, but figured I'd ask anyway.



Not impossible

I bet this setup will work PERFECT when using DS-X in combination with FA or F2A (Ultra), or most older flashcards for GBA, reason, most of these carts when flashed only 1 game boot 's the game asap, no multi loader, this methode worked perfect when using an AR or other cheat device, so it should work perfect to link up, i'll try that as soon as i get my hands on a DS-X

(This means DON'T trow away your old GBA only Flashkits)


----------



## JonathanNash (Oct 16, 2006)

I think gbatemp need to redefine their definition of the word "soon"


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 16, 2006)

QUOTE(monaug5 @ Oct 16 2006 said:


> Costello is the review nearly up?


It'll be done when it's done, quit asking.

We don't rush reviews.


----------



## DeMoN (Oct 16, 2006)

If you're ROM is actually 300Mb, will it count as 512Mb or 300Mb in the DS-Extreme?

Edit: Where's the best site to buy this in the U.S? I think Foundmy is out of stock.


----------



## WangJang (Oct 16, 2006)

I cant wait for this review, i dont know if we are allowed to request, but i would love you to be able to test a action replay if you can get you hands on it.

Also like DjoeNtje said, if you happen to have a old f2a lying around please test that too hehe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 that would be sweet.


----------



## Siouxsie (Oct 16, 2006)

Since they reported that ROM trimming works, it should only take up the space it actually takes up.. I don't think the memory is divided into clusters..

But then again, I'm not the one with a DS-X ;p


----------



## Costello (Oct 16, 2006)

Yes the review should be up in one hour or two. Is that _soon_ enough ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



We're doing our best and try every possible feature (all we're able to try)



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> have you tried multicart multiplayer with the DS-X and a real cart? I'd be very interested to see the results of that.


New Super Mario bros multicart multiplayer mode works fine with 1 real cart and 1 DS-Xtreme 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Oh and we're not going to be able to try every single DS homebrew, this would take too long. We've already tried the top 10 homebrew games already...
And a lot of commercial games aswell. This is time sucking.


----------



## Extreme Coder (Oct 16, 2006)

Nice to see that the DS-X team finally released their long-waited product. Why I don't think slot-1 devices > slot-2 devices:
1) The so-called "clean rom support" is not 100% true,and it has nothing to do with the kit being a slot-1. its case is similar to the illfated MK3, which patch roms-on-the-fly, because there is NO WAY POSSIBLE for the game to read its data from the DS-X card without patching, and the same case goes for saving data to the DS-X card too. So theoretically, if SC/M3/ teams get to work a little harder, they might as well make this magical solution with a whole lot more of coding
2) No 32 MB of RAM == no support for advanced homebrew functions, that programs like DSLinux and MoonShell(and probably more to come) are using this RAM for complex things(such as a gui in DSLinux)

That said aside, I still think the DS-Xtreme will be a great product


----------



## The__B (Oct 16, 2006)

Just stop replying to the ppl whining here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  sure they could have made a revieuw 5 minutes after they got the box..

This is how it would be:

~~~~
Yehaa we just got it !!!111

The box is very shiney, it fits in the ds and it boots !! oh yeah we played 5 seconds of mario kart

score 11/10

the end..
~~~~

If i read all the previus post they tested like 15 games on it and a lot of homebrew stuff + switching stuff on and off the card also takes time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just give em some time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 after the revieuw you can start bugging em or even better the ds-xtreme forums with unawnserd questions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







PS: Ignore the spelling im not a native English speaker or whatever you call it


----------



## Costello (Oct 16, 2006)

About the skin system, I just made this quickly by editing one of the XML files in the /skin/ folder






It is absolutely fantastic.
You can indeed code applications for the DSXtreme OS!


----------



## 754boy (Oct 16, 2006)

Damn, if this thing is as critically acclaimed as you guys are saying, I might have to purchase one.


----------



## Paralel (Oct 16, 2006)

Are we absolutely sure that it patches them on the fly rather than just not patching them at all. What does the DS-X team have to say about it?


----------



## .TakaM (Oct 16, 2006)

do you guys think we could hope for a video review?


----------



## NinjaFish (Oct 16, 2006)

QUOTE(Paralel @ Oct 16 2006 said:


> Are we absolutely sure that it patches them on the fly rather than just not patching them at all. What does the DS-X team have to say about it?


It doesn't patch anything at all. You copy files over using a standard drag & drop operation. There's no intermediate software like the M3 Game Manager or the like to do any patching.


----------



## Jangie (Oct 16, 2006)

NinjaFish, Paralel isn't asking whether it needs an external program to do it, but whether the card itself does any patching at all.

NinjaDS (I think that was the name of it) is another slot-1 solution that did have to do patch-on-the-fly in order to work correctly, if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Costello (Oct 17, 2006)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> do you guys think we could hope for a video review?


We don't have a decent camcorder so we'll be using a mobile phone camera (you'll see it in the DS lite screen / mirror glass 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
but yeh we're trying to add videos of the DS-Xtreme in use.


----------



## NinjaFish (Oct 17, 2006)

I see. My mistake. I guess you'd have to ask the developers to get the skinny on that one.


----------



## .TakaM (Oct 17, 2006)

QUOTE(Costello @ Oct 17 2006 said:


> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


awesome


----------



## shtonkalot (Oct 17, 2006)

QUOTE(JonathanNash @ Oct 17 2006 said:


> I think gbatemp need to redefine their definition of the word "soon"


I think you need to say what you mean! You have a problem?
They get the cart and the review isn't up 10 hours later and you think that isn't "soon" enough to be called soon!?

Gee guys, hurry up and finish that review as the first time posters are getting angry!


----------



## The__B (Oct 17, 2006)

I point to my preivus post ~_~ 

Do remember that most of the crew if not all are from the UK if i look at their profile which means its 00:24 over there right now and im pretty sure the revieuwers also have a daytime job 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Cut em some slack


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 17, 2006)

QUOTE(The__B @ Oct 17 2006 said:


> Do remember that most of the crew if not all are from the UK if i look at their profile which means its 00:24 over there right now and im pretty sure the revieuwers also have a daytime job
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually I quit my dayjob!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But that doesn't mater, the fact is I'm not nocturnal. I need sleep.

But onwards with the review.


----------



## The__B (Oct 17, 2006)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Oct 17 2006 said:


> QUOTE(The__B @ Oct 17 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > Do remember that most of the crew if not all are from the UK if i look at their profile which means its 00:24 over there right now and im pretty sure the revieuwers also have a daytime job
> ...




Stop reading here and keep reviewing !!

*snaps the whip*


----------



## JonathanNash (Oct 17, 2006)

QUOTE(shtonkalot @ Oct 16 2006 said:


> QUOTE(JonathanNash @ Oct 17 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > I think gbatemp need to redefine their definition of the word "soon"
> ...



Oh please, do yourself a favour and grow some balls. My one line semi-joking post made you weep yourself into a daze? I recommend you lock yourself in a room for the rest of your life so as the cruel cruel impatient world doesn't offend your cute little kitten ears any further.


----------



## flai (Oct 17, 2006)

I think this is an impressive piece of equipment but I am gonna stick with what I originally planned to buy which is an M3 Lite.


----------



## Deadmon (Oct 17, 2006)

Good impressions so far huh...I might consider one, but maybe after a price drop..(124 CDN..yikes)


----------



## crafton48 (Oct 17, 2006)

looking foward to a review, looks like a sweet piece of hardware.


----------



## .TakaM (Oct 17, 2006)

do u guys think there might be a way in the future to capture screens and movies of games running on the DS-X through the USB cable?


----------



## AshuraZro (Oct 17, 2006)

QUOTE(deadmon @ Oct 16 2006 said:


> Good impressions so far huh...I might consider one, but maybe after a price drop..(124 CDN..yikes)


I can't see a single damn thing wrong with that price. I paid more than that for a 256mbit GBA flash cart a couple years ago. Hell I paid almost that much for my M3 SD + Passkey 2.


----------



## shtonkalot (Oct 17, 2006)

QUOTE(JonathanNash @ Oct 17 2006 said:


> QUOTE(shtonkalot @ Oct 16 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(JonathanNash @ Oct 17 2006 said:
> ...


I agree AshuraZero, the price is fairly cheap for what you get in comparison to nintendo hardware/software prices.
I mean I would love it if Nintendo brought out something like this (obviously without the ability to play commercial ROMs) but wouldn't expect it to have all the functionality or be cheaper.


----------



## Costello (Oct 17, 2006)

The review is done, the video is being uploaded (shit quality really...)
Shouldn't be long now! Sorry to keep you waiting!


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 17, 2006)

Yeh sorry guys, my butt has fallen asleep long ago on this chair.. It's due time I fell asleep too.

The review is coming...


----------



## shtonkalot (Oct 17, 2006)

Nothing to apologise for Costello!
Thanks a bunch for the efforts of you and shaunj66 to bring us a prompt review


----------



## rkenshin (Oct 17, 2006)

Ken Kutaragi: The DS-X is too cheap


----------



## DeMoN (Oct 17, 2006)

Do both shaun and costello have a DS-X?

Edit: And yes, the DS-X is not overpriced. The EZFA for the GBA was about the same price and the EZFA is like the DS-X of the GBA. A lot of you are just too used to $50 flashmes and stuff.


----------



## flai (Oct 17, 2006)

Damn, with all these Slot 1 flashcarts will ROMS still always be compatible with Slot 2+Passcard flashcarts?


----------



## shtonkalot (Oct 17, 2006)

QUOTE(flai @ Oct 17 2006 said:


> Damn, with all these Slot 1 flashcarts will ROMS still always be compatible with Slot 2+Passcard flashcarts?


Only time will tell. I'm more worried about getting ongoing support for my DS-Link.
I'm sure the M3/G6 series will be well supported in the future and I'm fairly confident the same will be true for EZFlash and Supercard. We'll just have to wait to find that one out.


----------



## bollocks (Oct 17, 2006)

makes me wonder, if they have a product that's this good (and it does seem genuinely excellent from what i've seen) why did they bother with all those shady tactics earlier on?


----------



## shtonkalot (Oct 17, 2006)

QUOTE(bollocks @ Oct 17 2006 said:


> makes me wonder, if they have a product that's this good (and it does seem genuinely excellent from what i've seen) why did they bother with all those shady tactics earlier on?


My only assumption is that they had a marketing consultant on staff. Bill hicks put it well:

"By the way if anyone here is in advertising or marketing... kill yourself. No, no, no it's just a little thought. I'm just trying to plant seeds. Maybe one day, they'll take root - I don't know. You try, you do what you can. Kill yourself. Seriously though, if you are, do. Aaah, no really, there's no rationalisation for what you do and you are Satan's little helpers, Okay - kill yourself - seriously. You are the ruiner of all things good, seriously. No this is not a joke, you're going, "there's going to be a joke coming," there's no fucking joke coming. You are Satan's spawn filling the world with bile and garbage. You are fucked and you are fucking us. Kill yourself. It's the only way to save your fucking soul, kill yourself. Planting seeds. I know all the marketing people are going, "he's doing a joke... there's no joke here whatsoever. Suck a tail-pipe, fucking hang yourself, borrow a gun from a Yank friend - I don't care how you do it. Rid the world of your evil fucking machinations. I know what all the marketing people are thinking right now too, "Oh, you know what Bill's doing, he's going for that anti-marketing dollar. That's a good market, he's very smart." Oh man, I am not doing that. You fucking evil scumbags! "Ooh, you know what Bill's doing now, he's going for the righteous indignation dollar. That's a big dollar. A lot of people are feeling that indignation. We've done research - huge market. He's doing a good thing." Godammit, I'm not doing that, you scum-bags!

Quit putting a godamm dollar sign on every fucking thing on this planet!

"Ooh, the anger dollar. Huge. Huge in times of recession. Giant market, Bill's very bright to do that." God, I'm just caught in a fucking web! "Ooh the trapped dollar, big dollar, huge dollar. Good market - look at our research. We see that many people feel trapped. If we play to that and then separate them into the trapped dollar..." How do you live like that? And I bet you sleep like fucking babies at night, don't you?"


----------



## flai (Oct 17, 2006)

So, will M3 always be supported because I am getting an M3 Lite? As long as Zelda The Phantom Hourglass and the english version of Final Fantasy III work on it when they come out I'll be ok because all games so far work perfectly on it.


----------



## shtonkalot (Oct 17, 2006)

QUOTE(flai @ Oct 17 2006 said:


> So, will M3 always be supported because I am getting an M3 Lite? As long as Zelda The Phantom Hourglass and the english version of Final Fantasy III work on it when they come out I'll be ok because all games so far work perfectly on it.


M3 is known for their excellent support and they have been around for a long time so I can only suggest that their support will continue to be great.
It's unfair to say that all games mork perfectly though, there are a few problem games for all carts.. well maybe not for this newfangled DS-Xtreme but I'm sure it will have a hiccup or two itself once extensive testing is done.

To get a better idea about M3 support ask in the M3 forum.


----------



## flai (Oct 17, 2006)

Ok, _some_ ROMS don't work but all the ones that matter do. It doesn't matter how good that cart is, it will always have problems. Hell, I have a 64mbit (8MB) cart for my old Game Boy Color and the sprites are all messed up in Pokemon Red and Blue and the menu in Super Mario The 6 Golden Coins is all messed up too. Its impossible to be perfect but the M3 and the G6 are damn well near it.


----------



## kevinbarron1132 (Oct 17, 2006)

No bugs yet!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 This thing looks almost perfect. I really don't see any cons about it.


----------



## kneehighspy (Oct 17, 2006)

i agree, the ds-xtreme sounds great.  pre-ordered mine a lil over a month ago.  cant wait to get it and try it out, if it works well, i'll get another ds and another ds-xtreme for my daughter


----------



## Hellfromabove (Oct 17, 2006)

Anyone know if Divineo has shipped theirs out yet? Doesn't say anything on their site. Thanx.

-See Ya!!!


----------



## flai (Oct 17, 2006)

QUOTE(kevinbarron1132 @ Oct 17 2006 said:


> No bugs yet!Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...



apart from the fact that it only has 512MB of unexpandable memory?


----------



## kevinbarron1132 (Oct 17, 2006)

Boohoo. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   So what if I can only fit 7 or 8 games on it. The ease of use is the ticket for me.


----------



## CronoTrig (Oct 17, 2006)

People honestly have to stop bashing the 512MB size; 512MB might not be right for you, but perfect for others.


----------



## flai (Oct 17, 2006)

I suppose but I'd rather get something that I can expand. When I get an M3 Lite, I will get a 1GB Micro-SD but I may get a 2GB come Christmas time, then I can fit my whole games collection on it.


----------



## XmemphistoX (Oct 17, 2006)

QUOTE(kevinbarron1132 @ Oct 17 2006 said:


> Boohoo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Even though 512 will be enough for me, everyone has different expectations.  You should know that.

I currently use a 32MB GBA Flash cart and can maybe squeeze around four games on it.  It takes around 15 minutes to flash the darn thing so its pretty annoying.  However with the DS-X with is USB port, swapping files should be no hassle at all!  Woot 512MB + USB FTW!


----------



## KeYbLaDeXaLcHeMi (Oct 17, 2006)

ZOMG the LEDS are so supa sexy!!!


----------



## Deadmon (Oct 17, 2006)

QUOTE(AshuraZero @ Oct 16 2006 said:


> QUOTE(deadmon @ Oct 16 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > Good impressions so far huh...I might consider one, but maybe after a price drop..(124 CDN..yikes)
> ...



I know where you're coming at, internal memory flashcarts have always been around that price, and trust me, I'm on the brink of buying it, if I just had more extra cash afterwards. Used up quite a bit at the snowboarding show that just passed this weekend in Toronto, so I'm kinda low on cash. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



As soon as I get some more cash, I'll be spending it on the DS-Xtreme..


----------



## spotanjo3 (Oct 17, 2006)

After read the review, I am drooling already. It is going to be my first time to buy but I have a question. Do I have to drag and drop update firmware into this before I drag and drop cleanroms or just drag and drop cleanroms into it and you are ready to play ? Thanks.


----------



## tabs (Oct 17, 2006)

Everything looks perfect, except for the price.  Or atleast, upgrade to 1GB or more.


----------



## mikehammerX9 (Oct 17, 2006)

No GBA support on a slot-1 flashcards. :'(


----------



## KeYbLaDeXaLcHeMi (Oct 17, 2006)

so do expansions/add-ons work w/ DS-X?


----------



## spotanjo3 (Oct 17, 2006)

Do I have to drag and drop update firmware into this before I drag and drop cleanroms or just drag and drop cleanroms into it and you are ready to play ? Thanks.


----------



## kazumi213 (Oct 17, 2006)

QUOTE(Rockmangames @ Oct 17 2006 said:


> Do I have to drag and drop update firmware into this before I drag and drop cleanroms or just drag and drop cleanroms into it and you are ready to play ? Thanks.



It seems this product works much like an USB pendrive in terms of PC connectivity: copy and paste files into the DS-X and you're ready to go, the firmware does the rest. I guess firmware updates will come in the form of an executable which will recognize the drive and will update its firmware, but of course I'm not sure.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Oct 17, 2006)

Really ? I need more information to see if I need the firmware to drag and drop into this to run the cleanroms or something.


----------



## kazumi213 (Oct 17, 2006)

QUOTE(Rockmangames @ Oct 17 2006 said:


> Really ? I need more information to see if I need the firmware to drag and drop into this to run the cleanroms or something.



No, you don't. I mean: you simply connect the DS-X to your PC via the provided USB cable. Then it will appear in "My PC" or "Windows Explorer" or whatever you use to browse your computer like and additional drive i.e D:. Then you simply copy and paste your clean .nds (no .zip support) to the DS-X, you can even create directories in it for personal sorting purposes. Finally you insert the DS-X into the console and turn it on. The DS-X has its own firmware. This is not related to flashme or something like that. You don't have to mess with it. It does its job when you turn on the console and doesn't affect your console firmware (which can be the original).

By the way are you the same Rockmangames at emutalk? I'm "imu"


----------



## spotanjo3 (Oct 17, 2006)

QUOTE(kazumi213 @ Oct 17 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Rockmangames @ Oct 17 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > Really ? I need more information to see if I need the firmware to drag and drop into this to run the cleanroms or something.
> ...



What does that mean ?

Yes, I am the same Rockmangames at emutalk. Why ?


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 17, 2006)

QUOTE(kazumi213 @ Oct 17 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Rockmangames @ Oct 17 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > Do I have to drag and drop update firmware into this before I drag and drop cleanroms or just drag and drop cleanroms into it and you are ready to play ? Thanks.
> ...


Nope you're quite right. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





DS-X will release a small excutable program that will update the firmware for many computer OS's.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Oct 17, 2006)

I hope they will update from 512mb to 1gig because 512mb seems to be smaller. How many nds files can fit into 512mb ? Curiousity.


----------



## g.crow (Oct 17, 2006)

QUOTE(Rockmangames @ Oct 17 2006 said:


> I hope they will update from 512mb to 1gig because 512mb seems to be smaller.




rofl. great statement 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mars


----------



## spotanjo3 (Oct 17, 2006)

No ? Does that mean if they are going to the bigger one then they will have to have a new DS-Xtreme card to do that ? I hope not.


----------



## Hellfromabove (Oct 17, 2006)

QUOTE(Rockmangames @ Oct 17 2006 said:


> No ? Does that mean if they are going to the bigger one then they will have to have a new DS-Xtreme card to do that ? I hope not.



Actually the answer would be yes and no.

Yes because they would sell a larger memory capacity one on the market because that would be the easiest way to go. Also, because of this there would be a price incline.






No because technically you could do it yourself. Now looking at the image above it seems like the save chip would be the Actel chip. That is where all the coding is as well. Unless it's the chip on the side for the memory. I'm not too sure about it. Anyway, you would be able to just VERY VERY CAREFULLY desolder the chip and put a bigger memory in there. Only thing is a bigger memory might be a little bigger in chip size. Also, you'd have to transfer all the files and coding from this chip to the new chip (unless the coding is on the opposite chip. Even after doing that we don't know if the firmware is caping the memory at 512mb. You would have to change the encryption for it to accept memory chips bigger than 512mb. Just like the HDLoader for PS2 it was at a 140gb limit in the beginning I believe. Even if you put a bigger hd in there it would cap it at 140gb. So we might have a bigger memory on our hands already, who knows. Thanx.

-See Ya!!!


----------



## spotanjo3 (Oct 17, 2006)

Thanks. It is a good enough to me, I guess. 512mb is not that bad. How many nds files can fix into 512mb ? I got a feel of each 64mb would be about 8 files. Umm..if less than 32mb, there will be more than 10 files..hmm..I understand now. It's alot files so that's fine to me.


----------

